# Anyfur plays Portal 2?



## CoonArt (May 6, 2011)

*Anyone here plays Portal 2?*

Well I do, and almost finished it! What a ride! Sooo....... which one of you furs are playing it too?


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

HELL TO THE YES!


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 6, 2011)

> Any*fur*


Stop that shit.

And yes, I play Portal 2.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Stop that shit.


 
I love puns, I find them *"fur"*ntastic!


----------



## Maraxk Montale (May 6, 2011)

Hehe, you'll love the ending, its happy but bittersweet all the same. I wish the PSNetwork would get back online so I could play co-op online with my friends.

"When life gives you lemons, DON'T MAKE LEMONADE! GET MAD!"

Anyone who's gotten far in the game will understand that line :3


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Hehe, you'll love the ending, its happy but bittersweet all the same. I wish the PSNetwork would get back online so I could play co-op online with my friends.
> 
> "When life gives you lemons, DON'T MAKE LEMONADE! GET MAD!"
> 
> Anyone who's gotten far in the game will understand that line :3


 
I understand that line, but I still make lemonade. Life has the best fucking lemons!


----------



## MitchZer0 (May 7, 2011)

Finish the singleplayer and coop weeks ago.

Can't wait for DLC


----------



## Oopslol (May 7, 2011)

How was the Co-op?  Challenging but still funish?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 7, 2011)

I wish i had the portal 2. I'm stuck with portal 1.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wish i had the portal 2. I'm stuck with portal 1.


 
I just Have Portal 2 & Portal: First Slice. Close enough.


----------



## Flatline (May 7, 2011)

> Any*fur*





> *"fur"*ntastic



I will end you.   

Anyway, yeah, I play it. Beat singleplayer and co-op twice. I'm just waiting for the editing tools and the DLC.


----------



## Flatline (May 7, 2011)

.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> How was the Co-op?  Challenging but still funish?


 
The co-op was fun, but if you aren't very good at puzzles it can be one of the most challenging things you've ever done.


----------



## Spatel (May 17, 2011)

I'm surprised this thread isn't larger because this game is really damn good and every bit as quotable as the first. 

As for the lemons... don't lie. I know exactly what you're doing with those lemons you sick fucks.


----------



## CannotWait (May 17, 2011)

Spatel said:


> I'm surprised this thread isn't larger because this game is really damn good and every bit as quotable as the first.
> 
> As for the lemons... don't lie. I know exactly what you're doing with those lemons you sick fucks.


 
Honestly. I meant the only thing left to talk about now is what's going on in our lives.

So how are you holding up? Because I am a potato.


----------



## Echo Wolf (May 18, 2011)

Yeah this game is great. I played a little bit of the Co-op and story mode I have to say it was very fun. Even though the game is hard it feels very rewarding when you finally realize the answer.


----------



## RedSavage (May 18, 2011)

I played Portal 2. I loved it. I loved it so hard, I made fan art with MS-paint. 







... And on second thought, maybe I didn't love it hard enough. Glados looks like shit, and so does that space core. Effectively, that lays the rest of my mouse-art prowess on the single stick dog in the bottom left corner. And he's not all that spectacular. 

Anyhow, game was good. Great humor. Etc. Some of it did seem a little wordy, and they could have done a bit better combining story with game play. (It seemed rather parsed between playing bit and getting drug around while having the story told to me.) A lot of the puzzles seem honestly oriented on finding a single random bit of portable surface (or creating one), or finding a way to fling across an uncrossable expanse. I would have liked to have seen some more of the _logic_ based puzzles there was in the first game, rather than so much _physics_ based puzzles. And there is a distinct difference, imho. 

As for the co-op, fun fun fun with absolutely ZERO replay value. Honestly. The only redeeming feature is that there should soon be downloadable content for Steam users. 

Anyhow, there's my two cents on the game. o3o


----------



## Flatline (May 18, 2011)

Free DLC coming this summer, and the beta version of the authoring tools is available, so a lot of people are working on custom maps (Including me).
So the lack of replay value of the main game isn't _that_ bad.


----------



## Ekho (May 18, 2011)

Valve did a great job with Portal 2.  I liked how they fleshed out the  history of Aperture Sciences over several decades.  Chapters 6 and 7  might have been my favorite chapters of the game, especially getting to  listen to Cave Johnson.  The puzzles were challenging, but not  extraordinarily difficult.  The only puzzle I had a lot of trouble with  was the white gel test chamber.  

The voice-acting and humor were tremendous.  Every major and minor  character made me laugh, especially the defective turrets and the space  core.  

I have yet to play co-op, but I'll probably get around to it with one of my brothers or friends soon.  

Now if only Valve would finish Half-Life 2: Episode 3....


----------



## Spatel (May 18, 2011)

Has someone found a way to get the 'different' turret into the template receptor and turn all the turrets into oracles yet?

Seems like that should be possible.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 18, 2011)

sunwolfholland said:


> anyfur


 
I'm not allowed to threaten people in FAF. Don't taunt me.


----------



## wolfninja (May 18, 2011)

I'm debating to get this or Dead Space 2.


----------



## Larry (May 18, 2011)

wolfninja said:


> I'm debating to get this or Dead Space 2.



Get Portal 2 and you'll become a smarter and more logical-thinking person.

Get Dead Space 2 and you'll commit a Columbine-esque rampage. :V

The best part of the game is the song.
[yt]dVVZaZ8yO6o[/yt]


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 18, 2011)

wolfninja said:


> I'm debating to get this or Dead Space 2.


 
Your IQ needs to be tested for even thinking about getting Dead Space 2.


----------



## CannotWait (May 18, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Your IQ needs to be tested for even thinking about getting Dead Space 2.


 What? No! Dead Space 2 had a brilliant storyline. I loved it. (Portal 2 is just much better)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 18, 2011)

Yes

oh god yes take the lemons!


----------



## Maisuki (May 18, 2011)

I played finished portal 2 several weeks ago. The single player was way too easy in my opinion, but other than that it was an amazing game. The co-op was also very well done.

Wish I had bought it from steam instead of using my brother's x-box copy. I wanted to make some uber hard tests.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 19, 2011)

I love Portal 2, especially Cave Johnson and Whitley
also, Dead Space 2 was awesome


----------



## CoonArt (May 19, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I'm not allowed to threaten people in FAF. Don't taunt me.


I wouldn't dare, Grycho!


----------



## Zasha (May 20, 2011)

Have Portal 2 though still haven't played Co-op. x3


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 20, 2011)

Zasha said:


> Have Portal 2 though still haven't played Co-op. x3


 If you do play it, get a mic, it's very hard to communicate without one


----------



## Zasha (May 22, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> If you do play it, get a mic, it's very hard to communicate without one


 

Oh I do have a mic. Constantly sitting in Skype and such. ^^;


----------



## Garfang (May 22, 2011)

I finished it couple of weeks ago  it was awesome 

What are you talking about D: Dead Space is Awesome D:


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 22, 2011)

i don't use a mic because i'm afraid it would have terrible quality


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 27, 2011)

ATTENTION:
[video=youtube;P7D_Dt-nvlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7D_Dt-nvlw&feature=related[/video]
That is all.


----------



## shaaaark (May 27, 2011)

beat singleplayer. still need to beat co-op.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 27, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> ATTENTION:
> [video=youtube;P7D_Dt-nvlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7D_Dt-nvlw&feature=related[/video]
> That is all.


 
That was horrible.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 28, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That was horrible.


 
You'll get used to it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 28, 2011)

> Anyfur





> Anyfur





> Anyfur


----------



## danny1988 (May 29, 2011)

Such an awesome game I love space core he's awesome.

If you want an awesome screensaver I found this.

[video=youtube;1w0N2y34ahI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w0N2y34ahI[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 30, 2011)

And now for something completely different...

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/3153-Portal-2


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 30, 2011)

Cave Johnson, the only man capable of giving a potato an orgasm


----------



## Kayla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a lot of furries do. lol


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 2, 2011)

Before it's said, no, this username isn't a reference to portal 2.  if it is, I somehow managed to peer about eight years into the future.


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got the game... need someone to play co-op with.


----------



## Hissora (Jun 2, 2011)

Reaaaally great game. Though it was much darker than the first. Probably because of the weird but awesome off key music...
None of the less I love it


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm at the part with Old Aperture, and I am completely stumped by the second Repulsion Gel chamber.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm trying to visualize which level you're on... did you get outside the chamber yet?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm trying to visualize which level you're on... did you get outside the chamber yet?


 
I believe it's the one where Cave says there might be time travel might be involved.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah I can't remember without watching a video or playing the game : |


----------

